# Who's going out this weekend?



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The ice fishing forum has been dead. Are people still getting out there? We are going to LOW this weekend and will probably be hauling the house back. Last weekend was real slow but the fish are supposed to be biting agin...probably real good right now with the snow falling. Had friends of Devils Lake last weekend, two days of solid fishing and not one fish.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

I will be if my wife doesn't freak out. Will be walking and pulling my sled. Heard to many reports of vehicles going through.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

i have been going out 3 times a week or more. Will be going out tonight and tomorrow and try to catch some big gills and crappies. Ice conditions are great up north, each lake has at least 2 feet of ice that I have been fishing on. Red Lake has nearly 4 feet of ice which i almost needed a extension. Fishing has been good for the last few weeks. good luck to you guys.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

Ive been going to Prior Lake in a hot spot with my friends and have been catching nice sunnies and crappies... Just on Friday i caught a 1 pound crappie. It was a pig. Going out tomm. Still driving on with my station wagon :lol: A truck went through on the access so u have to drive around the chucks of ice...


----------

